# transporting soap



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We really enjoyed the Farmer's Market Experience. I used a doll house and an old tool box for displays. Two tables with table cloths. We would carry the soap in 28 quart containers, get to the Farmer's Market and count out 10 bars per scent. The 10 bar count allowed us to keep track of the bars sold and compare the sales. 

this set up was a lot of work. I would love for the containers we transport the soap in to double as the displays.

I did see some displays that were two square boxes hinged together. The backs of the boxes were chicken wire. There were shelves in the boxes. 

I would love to get some ideas on how others take their soaps back and forth to shows and markets. 

Thank you 
Peggy Sue


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I use RM 15 qt. totes and a hand truck. Just easier on my back. I fill the "store" shelves with ten of each like you do but then I have more if I sell out of those ten.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the doll house idea! I will have to think on that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

For Farmer's Market, I use baskets with the soap already in them, but I can back right up to my table and unload from my trunk.

For indoor, I pack soap into liquor boxes with the dividers (12 spaces). I can stack 10 soaps in each space. Heavier to haul, but I'd rather haul a couple heavy loads than making a bunch of trips back and forth. One of those collapsable dolly/hand trucks would be nice.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I was looking at wine crates which have three long rectangular dividers.
I will do a search on liquor boxes. 

the hand truck is definitely a good idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://winepine.com/images/c4f8_1_sbl.jpg

Picture #16 about mid way down. If I did something like this I would set them on my tables with a cloth on the table.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

My set up is similar to wine boxes
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mystic-Hollow-Farm/260067796765


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Love the dollhouse idea and winepine boxes!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Tonya, I really like your color scheme. Where did you get your boxes? I would love to buy some crates and have been shocked at the prices.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My dh made new displays for me last year. I described vaguely how I wanted it to look and how much to hold and he made it. It consists of a stand that trays slide in and out of. The trays also slide into carriers for transporting. Each stand holds 12 different scents and 7 bars of each and I have two stands. Setup is soooooo much easier now! I still carry extra bars of my best sellers so I can restock as needed.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy, I would LOVE to see some pictures. Or do you have any picts on facebook or your webpage?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

a4patch said:


> Kathy, I would LOVE to see some pictures. Or do you have any picts on facebook or your webpage?


me too!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not the best but there's a pic in this old thread:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,13862.0.html


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Kalne said:


> It's not the best but there's a pic in this old thread:
> 
> http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,13862.0.html


]
TFS  Nice- really nice


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Peggy, I found them in a resale store here that is literally full to the ceiling with junk and treasures if your willing to look for them. I usually spend 1-2 hours in there at a time lol


----------

